# [RUMOR] Datamine potentially shows SNES games for Nintendo Switch Online



## Reploid (Jan 13, 2019)

Who cares? I have actual better emus


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 13, 2019)

yep can play any of these anytime i want FREE on da shield. nintendo online is a waste of $ and huge failure since it's been cracked already with LAN play. once again they completely fail at online


----------



## tech3475 (Jan 13, 2019)

The issue with the ‘missing’ games is that they’re third party, Nintendo will likely prioritise any games they own the rights to, or can get relatively cheap, first.

Frankly, I think it’s bad they don’t have at a minimum all of their first party games up to maybe the N64 era (subject to emulation quality) on the service.



Reploid said:


> Who cares? I have actual better emus



Anyone with a stock switch, subscribes online and/or doesn’t want to pirate?


----------



## OverBlade24 (Jan 13, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> yep can play any of these anytime i want FREE on da shield. nintendo online is a waste of $ and huge failure since it's been cracked already with LAN play. once again they completely fail at online


Ahh man good thing they don’t fail at making amazing games that can be played online with your friends using the waste of $ subscription


----------



## iyenal (Jan 13, 2019)

Reads _Star Fox 2_
No more a SNES Mini exclusivity.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 13, 2019)

well duh.
didn't we expect so ever since they datamined the various controller icons?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 13, 2019)

So are they just gonna milk this for around a year before giving us what we really want?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 13, 2019)

I still don't understand how they can mess up the nes online. How is it not possible to just copy and paste the 30 nes games you had on the nes classic before adding new ones? I don't know why, but I felt that should have been simple. 

I can only think they selected the different titles to promote the online play aspect of the feature. It's probably why they had all those sports games like tennis, soccer, Ice hockey, Baseball, Wrestling... 

Again, I don't know the truth but I just can't help but feel disappointed. The exceptions was not met and there has not been any response about it.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 13, 2019)

Reploid said:


> Who cares? I have actual better emus





Bladexdsl said:


> yep can play any of these anytime i want FREE on da shield. nintendo online is a waste of $ and huge failure since it's been cracked already with LAN play. once again they completely fail at online


Once again, nothing of value contributed. "Muh emulators"... That's cool, run along now. This is of value to us legitimate users. Not that you'd understand, considering you keep trying to justify your petty actions.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 13, 2019)

So Nintendo lied saying star fox 2 was a snes mini exclusive. They can get sued for deceptive marketing then.


----------



## arianadark (Jan 13, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> So Nintendo lied saying star fox 2 was a snes mini exclusive. They can get sued for deceptive marketing then.


show me where it says it was exclusive to the snes mini


----------



## ut2k4master (Jan 13, 2019)

Clydefrosch said:


> well duh.
> didn't we expect so ever since they datamined the various controller icons?


the snes controller was never in there though


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 13, 2019)

arianadark said:


> show me where it says it was exclusive to the snes mini


Ugh a fanboy ofcourse with the typical response. I have better things to do then to look past millions of pages containing snes classic in it.


----------



## The Minish LAN (Jan 13, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> So Nintendo lied saying star fox 2 was a snes mini exclusive. They can get sued for deceptive marketing then.


I don't think you know how false advertising works.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 13, 2019)

The Minish LAN said:


> I don't think you know how false advertising works.


I know how it works and i have seen plenty sued for the exact same thing. If the main selling point of the SNES classic was starfox 2 and was told to be an SNES Classic exclusive then that is false advertising.


----------



## The Minish LAN (Jan 13, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> I know how it works and i have seen plenty sued for the exact same thing. If the main selling point of the SNES classic was starfox 2 and was told to be an SNES Classic exclusive then that is false advertising.


Whether Star Fox 2 was or wasn't advertised as a SNES Mini exclusive doesn't matter. If it was, then it wouldn't be false advertising, as it WAS (and still is) a SNES Mini exclusive. You can claim it was misleading, but it's been almost two years. It's not coming out the week later.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 13, 2019)

The Minish LAN said:


> Whether Star Fox 2 was or wasn't advertised as a SNES Mini exclusive doesn't matter. If it was, then it wouldn't be false advertising, as it WAS (and still is) a SNES Mini exclusive. You can claim it was misleading, but it's been almost two years. It's not coming out the week later.


It still is in my eyes especially if it now comes out on the switch and the SNES classic still being sold. It wouldn't be if the SNES classic wouldn't be sold anymore but it does


----------



## arianadark (Jan 13, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> It still is in my eyes especially if it now comes out on the switch and the SNES classic still being sold. It wouldn't be if the SNES classic wouldn't be sold anymore but it does


https://www.theverge.com/2018/12/14/18140909/nintendo-nes-snes-classic-console
Just leaving this hear since its such an issue for you


----------



## regnad (Jan 13, 2019)

tech3475 said:


> The issue with the ‘missing’ games is that they’re third party, Nintendo will likely prioritise any games they own the rights to, or can get relatively cheap, first.



They certainly own the rights to DKC


----------



## tech3475 (Jan 13, 2019)

regnad said:


> They certainly own the rights to DKC



I don’t think they do, at least not entirely, I know a few years ago they removed it from the VC for at least a while and everytime I hear about rights to Nintendo era Rare it’s always either owned by Rare or split.


----------



## Windaga (Jan 13, 2019)

This is cool. I didn't get a chance to play Link to the Past last year, so hopefully I'll get the chance this year though NSO.


----------



## Burlsol (Jan 13, 2019)

Explains why they cracked down on ROM sites... But after years and years of sitting on the issue without offering their own stable and reasonable alternative only to end up being half-measures that you have to re-buy with each console because they keep closing their services... Fuck them.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 13, 2019)

arianadark said:


> https://www.theverge.com/2018/12/14/18140909/nintendo-nes-snes-classic-console
> Just leaving this hear since its such an issue for you


Still a lie from Nintendo itself. Hate people like you who keep defending malicious practices and don't call them out on anything, that's all


----------



## arianadark (Jan 13, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> Still a lie from Nintendo itself. Hate people like you who keep defending malicious practices and don't call them out on anything, that's all


Please stop complaining about something that isn't even out.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 13, 2019)

arianadark said:


> Please stop complaining about something that isn't even out.


I'm not complaining. I'm just calling something out that is a bad anti consumer thing.


----------



## arianadark (Jan 13, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> I'm not complaining. I'm just calling something out that is a bad anti consumer thing.


your basing  this on a datamine and you don't see the issue


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 13, 2019)

arianadark said:


> your basing  this on a datamine and you don't see the issue


Well if the datamine is correct then i'll stand by what i said and if it isn't i'll retract that

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jan 13, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 154968​
> Those that have access to Nintendo Switch Online are likely familiar with the included NES titles with the subscription. Though Nintendo adds a handful of new games to the lineup each month (Zelda 2 and Blaster Master are Jan. 2019's new additions) many fans have been clamoring for Super Nintendo games to also be added. While nothing has been officially stated at this time, it seems a datamine might have let the cat out of the bag a little early, as Twitter user KapuccinoHeck has discovered a list of 22 SNES games within the data for the NES Online app, which were reportedly added in the last Switch software update. The 22 titles are as follows:
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone else more exited for official snes controllers?


----------



## SnAQ (Jan 13, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> So Nintendo lied saying star fox 2 was a snes mini exclusive. They can get sued for deceptive marketing then.


Did they say that it'll ALWAYS will be a snes classic exclusive ?


----------



## Arras (Jan 13, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> Well if the datamine is correct then i'll stand by what i said and if it isn't i'll retract that
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


So you can sue literally any company ever for making an exclusive game if it gets ported to another platform years later??


----------



## fille (Jan 13, 2019)

Pffff nintendo,things we see console after console,releasing nes and snes games for it,better try for example gc-n64,who on earth doesnt have the nes and snes games now????????????
Come with something new.


----------



## Vivisector (Jan 13, 2019)

Giving more people access to SNES games is great but I'd really to see them bringing GC titles back. They probably won't but I can hope.


----------



## ShonenJump (Jan 13, 2019)

Ericthegreat said:


> Anyone else more exited for official snes controllers?


that would be awesome! Though i don't very much like the "become a member so you can buy it" thing


----------



## Essasetic (Jan 13, 2019)

I'm calling BS on the rumour. The same thing happen for Virtual Console and that never happened. Also retroarch exists for that purpose.


----------



## Idaho (Jan 13, 2019)

I guess it's better than nothing for those who can't run RetroArch on their switch... Meanwhile we'll be playing N64 and PSX :^)


----------



## arcanine (Jan 13, 2019)

Why is everyone on this site so angry?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 13, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> yep can play any of these anytime i want FREE on da shield. nintendo online is a waste of $ and huge failure since it's been cracked already with LAN play. once again they completely fail at online



Precisely. That's why I never used the online at all. Online itself is worthless and a waste of time. Never used it and never will. I am fine with offline and and play any of these I want for free on my PC/MAC and SNES MINI PAL modified.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jan 13, 2019)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA KIRBYS DREAM LAND 3


----------



## Jonna (Jan 13, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> I know how it works and i have seen plenty sued for the exact same thing. If the main selling point of the SNES classic was starfox 2 and was told to be an SNES Classic exclusive then that is false advertising.


So when would you like to start the class action lawsuit on SEGA for claiming Sonic The Hedgehog was a SEGA Genesis exclusive and would never appear on a Nintendo console?

Or let's prioritize and get after Nintendo for having Night Trap release on the Switch despite an official statement from themselves many years ago that promised the game would never be on a Nintendo console.

Or perhaps we should do a general case against the likes of EA, Ubisoft, and several other publishers who claimed many of their games were going to be exclusive to one console, and then a few months later suddenly released on other consoles and PC.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 13, 2019)

If this is true, I might actually subscribe. As long as the price doesn't increase due to the new games of course.


----------



## Xen0 (Jan 13, 2019)

Didn't expect so much mimimimi here. Yes emulators are great enjoy. But there are more then enough not hacked Switches and people that like getting these nice games additional 'for free'.


----------



## pedro702 (Jan 13, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> Still a lie from Nintendo itself. Hate people like you who keep defending malicious practices and don't call them out on anything, that's all


lol your point makes no sense, there are alot of games that are exclusive and then years latter they are released on other platforms as ports or hd or enhanced stuff, this happens every damn time, so i guess sonic games should never be released outside of sega genesis because they were advertised as exclusive sega genesis games, even tough they were re released on every freaking system by now...

*exclusive doesn't mean lifetime exclusive* or else you couldn't ever re release a exclusive game without being sued lol.

Crash trilogy was exclusive to ps4 for one year too, how many only on xbox games are on ps4 too now? just because they were exclusive at launch doesn't make them lifetime exclusives...


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 13, 2019)

Wow, games I actually care about coming to Switch Online, about time  NES games can suck it   It makes sense, too, as they found mention of Canoe, developed by NERD who was stated that they would be at the helm for emulator development on Switch.



regnad said:


> They certainly own the rights to DKC


Anyone who thinks otherwise is delusional



tech3475 said:


> I don’t think they do, at least not entirely, I know a few years ago they removed it from the VC for at least a while and everytime I hear about rights to Nintendo era Rare it’s always either owned by Rare or split.


People still believe that BS? DKC Tropical Freeze is on Switch, DKC is on the Snes Classic, what more evidence do you need? DK64 is on the Wii U VC, ugh. 



Reploid said:


> Who cares? I have actual better emus


Well aren't you special? Congratulations on flaunting and stroking your ego in public. Spare me the "but muh emulators" bullshit.


----------



## DKB (Jan 13, 2019)

Damn. Those are some nice games.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 13, 2019)

DKB said:


> Damn. Those are some nice games.



Given that it's most likely using Canoe, the emulation won't suck like it did on Wii U.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 13, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> People still believe that BS? DKC Tropical Freeze is on Switch, DKC is on the Snes Classic, what more evidence do you need? DK64 is on the Wii U VC, ugh.


Nintendo DO own the rights for the Donkey Kong franchise, they can do as many new games as they want, the thing is that that doesn't mean that they may fully own the rights for the older games.
Yeah, I know they DO fully own those rights now, but it may have been that for a time they didn't and people got that idea stuck in their heads. Just saying.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 13, 2019)

Sakitoshi said:


> Nintendo DO own the rights for the Donkey Kong franchise, they can do as many new games as they want, the thing is that that doesn't mean that they may fully own the rights for the older games.
> Yeah, I know they DO fully own those rights now, but it may have been that for a time they didn't and people got that idea stuck in their heads. Just saying.




*shrug* Hate to say it, but you're wrong. 

http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...t_they_owned_donkey_kong_after_acquiring_rare

Well they never have and never will, people need to get their facts right. If Rare owned it, King K. Rool would not be in Smash Bros, the DKC games were taken from the Wii because they were transferred to the Wii U eShop. Time to get over it, people.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 13, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> *shrug* Hate to say it, but you're wrong.
> 
> http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...t_they_owned_donkey_kong_after_acquiring_rare
> 
> Well they never have and never will, people need to get their facts right. If Rare owned it, King K. Rool would not be in Smash Bros, the DKC games were taken from the Wii because they were transferred to the Wii U eShop. Time to get over it, people.


did you fully read what I just posted, I was only talking about the possibility, not that that is what happened or what I think.
don't go lecturing me unnecessarily.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 13, 2019)

Sakitoshi said:


> did you fully read what I just posted, I was only talking about the possibility, not that that is what happened or what I think.
> don't go lecturing me unnecessarily.



Whatever you say, we don't know all the facts, Nintendo will do whatever they want with DKC.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 13, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Whatever you say, we don't know all the facts, Nintendo will do whatever they want with DKC.


I'm saying I fully agree with you, Nintendo owns all the right for the DK franchise and all that. I was just trying to justify the rumors.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 13, 2019)

Sakitoshi said:


> I'm saying I fully agree with you, Nintendo owns all the right for the DK franchise and all that. I was just trying to justify the rumors.



Oh.. right. Sorry


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 13, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> lol your point makes no sense, there are alot of games that are exclusive and then years latter they are released on other platforms as ports or hd or enhanced stuff, this happens every damn time, so i guess sonic games should never be released outside of sega genesis because they were advertised as exclusive sega genesis games, even tough they were re released on every freaking system by now...
> 
> *exclusive doesn't mean lifetime exclusive* or else you couldn't ever re release a exclusive game without being sued lol.
> 
> Crash trilogy was exclusive to ps4 for one year too, how many only on xbox games are on ps4 too now? just because they were exclusive at launch doesn't make them lifetime exclusives...


You do know that those games weren't said to be only exclusive to that platform explicitly while with starfox 2 it was said so it does make perfect sense


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 13, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> You do know that those games weren't said to be only exclusive to that platform explicitly while with starfox 2 it was said so it does make perfect sense



It's up to Nintendo, they can do whatever they want.  Would you _*rather *_it be exclusive to only a select few on a niche mini console as opposed to the millions who own Switches? Sure sounds like it to me.


----------



## Obveron (Jan 13, 2019)

So is there netplay added to all the multiplayer games?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 13, 2019)

Obveron said:


> So is there netplay added to all the multiplayer games?


I'd hope so. Otherwise, it'd be dumb. Either way, I'm excited for the possibility. They stopped production of the mini/classic consoles and I believe this would be why.


----------



## vbarros22 (Jan 13, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> yep can play any of these anytime i want FREE on da shield. nintendo online is a waste of $ and huge failure since it's been cracked already with LAN play. once again they completely fail at online


You are the minority


----------



## CoolStarDood (Jan 13, 2019)

You wanna know why this is believable?

They have SMW and SM all stars as 2 separate games, not all stars + SMW as one


----------



## pedro702 (Jan 13, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> You do know that those games weren't said to be only exclusive to that platform explicitly while with starfox 2 it was said so it does make perfect sense


what? wasnt sonic advertised as a sega genesis exclusive? wasnt he re released several times on all sorts of sega,sony and microsoft consoles?

same thing as halo on xbox and then re released on xbox 360 and pcs ...


----------



## warmo161 (Jan 13, 2019)

I really hope this is true, SNES is the reason I was going to hack my switch in the future
All we need now is Earthbound and SNES switch controllers please


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 13, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> what? wasnt sonic advertised as a sega genesis exclusive? wasnt he re released several times on all sorts of sega,sony and microsoft consoles?
> 
> same thing as halo on xbox and then re released on xbox 360 and pcs ...


Oddly enough, Halo started out as a would-be Mac exclusive. With Halo CE being an Xbox (brand, not console) exclusive. So, a PC release wasn't exactly a surprise.


----------



## pedro702 (Jan 13, 2019)

Memoir said:


> Oddly enough, Halo started out as a would-be Mac exclusive. With Halo CE being an Xbox (brand, not console) exclusive. So, a PC release wasn't exactly a surprise.


yeah but halo add like many other games the tage only on xbox banner and then it was rereleased on pc and other xbox models.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 13, 2019)

Lol, everybody here still acting like they owe us the world and more for $20 a year.  Just keep expanding that SNES list and I'll be happy.  Already pretty happy they included Kirby's Dream Course and Super Star.


----------



## orangy57 (Jan 13, 2019)

Too little too late.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 13, 2019)

Orangy57 said:


> Too little too late.


All the console online services offer too little for the cost, but people are gonna keep paying for them regardless.  It's never too late to add more incentives.


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 13, 2019)

Broke: putting the thread that already exists on the main page
Woke: just writing your own and taking the xp/likes for yourself

Just a lil' bit salty


----------



## Hanafuda (Jan 13, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> yep can play any of these anytime i want FREE on da shield. nintendo online is a waste of $ and huge failure since it's been cracked already with LAN play. once again they completely fail at online




Funny how the definition of 'fail' has become 'ruined by aggressive criminal activity.'

Like a girl in a short skirt was asking to be raped.

I'm not judging - I use flashcarts and what-not. I just don't think it's necessarily a "fail" when your systems are targeted by hackers like it's a trophy hunt and they eventually get a hit.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 13, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> what? wasnt sonic advertised as a sega genesis exclusive? wasnt he re released several times on all sorts of sega,sony and microsoft consoles?
> 
> same thing as halo on xbox and then re released on xbox 360 and pcs ...


No it was not said to be explicitly exclusive on written paper to be only exclusive to that console


----------



## silvershadow (Jan 13, 2019)

If this is real, the best game is on there, mystical ninja!!!


----------



## pedro702 (Jan 13, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> No it was not said to be explicitly exclusive on written paper to be only exclusive to that console


how does ONLY ON XBOX does not imply the game is only for xbox??? and yes it was written in paper


----------



## IHOP (Jan 13, 2019)

An announcement for this would probably be something for a direct right..?
Please..?


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 13, 2019)

Same person who started the Menu Scam last year...Not believing it until we get comfirmeration from someone reliable


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 13, 2019)

That lineup looks pretty good, if it is real that is. Certainly better than the NES lineup.
It needs to have at least one DKC game at launch or soon after though. Otherwise it would be a pretty big gap in the lineup.
No Final Fantasy or SMRPG at launch is okay as long as we get Breath of Fire 2 instead, love that game. And it should be enough to hold over JRPG fans for a while.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 13, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> how does ONLY ON XBOX does not imply the game is only for xbox??? and yes it was written in paper


Well i guess you missed the part where i clearly when it isn't sold anymore on the platform the legality of that changes.
As soon as the Snes classic stops being sold well would change a lot but at the moment it is still being sold so i still stand by what i said.


----------



## pedro702 (Jan 13, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> Well i guess you missed the part where i clearly when it isn't sold anymore on the platform the legality of that changes.
> As soon as the Snes classic stops being sold well would change a lot but at the moment it is still being sold so i still stand by what i said.


snes classic and nes classic ceased production in usa and probably other countrys too, and xbox was still a thing when it was released on pc lol

November 15, 2001[hide]
*Xbox*

NA: November 15, 2001[2]
EU: March 14, 2002[1]
*Microsoft Windows*

NA: September 30, 2003[4]
EU: October 10, 2003[3]


----------



## The Minish LAN (Jan 13, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> As soon as the Snes classic stops being sold well would change a lot but at the moment it is still being sold so i still stand by what i said.


https://www.theverge.com/2018/12/14/18140909/nintendo-nes-snes-classic-console
This has already been posted in this thread, actually.


----------



## Milenko (Jan 13, 2019)

Things change, both of these boxes eventually were updated after both games came out on PC and weren't Only for N64

Shadows December 3rd 1996 for N64, September 17th 1997 for PC

Turok March 4th 1997 for N64, November 26th 1997 for PC


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 13, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> how does ONLY ON XBOX does not imply the game is only for xbox??? and yes it was written in paper


The Xbox 360 and Xbox One are still of the "Xbox" category. So it's not wrong. Usually (almost always) when a game says "Only on 'X' system" it heavily implies console specific and not exclusive to that platform entirely. So PC isn't out of the running. Some do opt for an updated version of the box art after a multiplatform release, but that's not always the case. Also, does "Only in theaters" apply as well as false advertising? Hm.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 13, 2019)

The Minish LAN said:


> https://www.theverge.com/2018/12/14/18140909/nintendo-nes-snes-classic-console
> This has already been posted in this thread, actually.


It is still being sold at the moment. Not in production doesn't mean not being sold anymore

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



pedro702 said:


> snes classic and nes classic ceased production in usa and probably other countrys too, and xbox was still a thing when it was released on pc lol
> 
> November 15, 2001[hide]
> *Xbox*
> ...


Xbox ran on a modified version of windows so in that regard it was being sold on the same platform since Microsoft already anounced back in the day that they wanted to unify the xbox brand on pc and console hence why it was even running a modified version of windows.


----------



## tech3475 (Jan 13, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> Xbox ran on a modified version of windows so in that regard it was being sold on the same platform since Microsoft already anounced back in the day that they wanted to unify the xbox brand on pc and console hence why it was even running a modified version of windows.



I wouldn't say the original Xbox ran windows, plus a version was ported to Mac OS which at the time was PPC in 2003.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 13, 2019)

tech3475 said:


> I wouldn't say the original Xbox ran windows, plus a version was ported to Mac OS which at the time was PPC in 2003.


It did, look it up. It was a custom version of the windows kernel


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 13, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> It did, look it up. It was a custom version of the windows kernel


The Xbox was, and still is a very interesting console.


----------



## tech3475 (Jan 13, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> It did, look it up. It was a custom version of the windows kernel



I did:



> One of the first questions I get when someone hears I work on Xbox is “So, what operating system do you guys use?  Windows 2000, right?”  I am honestly not sure where the Win2K misperception comes from, but Xbox runs a custom operating system built from the ground up.  While our operating system exports many of the same APIs found in Win32 (e.g. CreateThread or WaitForSingleObject), not everything is there.  For instance, there is no use for CreateWindow on Xbox – all graphics are done through (our own flavor of) Direct3D.
> 
> ...
> 
> The operating system is more than just the kernel.  On Windows, you have critical components such as explorer.exe, shlwapi.dll, user32.dll, and others that are required for your system to function.  On Xbox 360, we have similarly critical components.  When you see a required system update from Xbox Live, we are mostly updating these critical components with fixes as well as new features.



https://web.archive.org/web/2017063...boxteam/2006/02/17/the-xbox-operating-system/


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 13, 2019)

Memoir said:


> The Xbox was, and still is a very interesting console.


Yes it indeed was. Have more then half the library ln disc since it is one of my all time favourite consoles

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



tech3475 said:


> I did:
> 
> 
> 
> https://web.archive.org/web/2017063...boxteam/2006/02/17/the-xbox-operating-system/


It does :

The Xbox runs a custom operating systemwhich is based on the Windows architecture kernel[42]. It exposes APIs similar to APIs found in Microsoft Windows, such as Direct3D8.1. The system software may have been partially based on the Windows NT kernel, but it has modified log files.

So ofcourse it ain't windows NT but t is a customized version based on that since it uses the windows kernel wich the guy also says on the link you provided


----------



## tech3475 (Jan 13, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> The Xbox runs a custom operating systemwhich is based on the Windows architecture kernel[42]. It exposes APIs similar to APIs found in Microsoft Windows, such as Direct3D8.1. The system software may have been partially based on the Windows NT kernel, but it has modified log files



That doesn't mean it was running windows though, even says in your quote "based on" and "may have" and I got the link to the article I quoted from citation 42 on that page. 

I would say they were still separate platforms, if related.

Even then, remember Halo was still ported to Mac OS/PPC in 2003.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 13, 2019)

tech3475 said:


> That doesn't mean it was running windows though, even says in your quote "based on" and "may have" and I got the link to the article I quoted from citation 42 on that page.
> 
> I would say they were still separate platforms, if related.
> 
> Even then, remember Halo was still ported to Mac OS/PPC in 2003.


i said a custom version based on the windows kernel but i'm not talking positively about Microsoft. Every company who does shit like that should get called out


----------



## kuwanger (Jan 13, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> It did, look it up. It was a custom version of the windows kernel



And Linux is a custom version of Minix*.  Or, you know, not.  You want to call it a windows-like kernel, sure.  It's understandable why they confusion exists because MS has a habit of sticking Windows on everything (the whole Windows XP Embedded line) to try to extend their influence.  Apparently, though, the XBox team was wise enough to realize they should just create enough of a OS (kernel and libraries) that leveraged the extant API** but written from the ground up to avoid a ton of the baggage that would be a whole Windows OS, even a very stripped down one.

Back to the topic at hand, I'm sort of surprised if Nintendo goes through with this.  As MS extends its influence through Windows, it seems clear Nintendo does the same with the SNES and wants people still buying N3DS hardware.  It's the only current legal way, AFAIK, to buy games for a portable system***.  It's not like Nintendo really needs to add "runs SNES games" to some check list to get people to buy the system.  So, *shrug*.

* Even better analogies might be WINE being Windows or various mini JREs being Java.

** And as a point, although I can't readily find the reference this resulted in the XBox API being slightly incompatible with Windows because of either bugs in the XBox implementation or avoiding recreating the bugs/quirks in the Windows API.

*** Excluding buying the games in some fashion and copying the games to a phone or whatever, presuming said copying is legal where you live.


----------



## tech3475 (Jan 13, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> i said a custom version based on the windows kernel but i'm not talking positively about Microsoft. Every company who does shit like that should get called out



You actually said "box ran on a modified version of windows so in that regard it was being sold on the same platform", granted you said modified but you made it sound closer than it was based on everything I've read.

I would say the Xbox and PC didn't really really got close until the Xbox One and Windows 10 thanks to UWP.


----------



## Jonna (Jan 13, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> It is still being sold at the moment. Not in production doesn't mean not being sold anymore


It didn't explicitly say on paper "exclusive even past the point of this system no longer being in production." Many other games claiming exclusivity also did not explicitly state "exclusive until out of production," so let's focus on games that have voided this clause way before Star Fox 2 on the SNES Classic. You ready to start the lawsuits?


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 13, 2019)

Jonna said:


> It didn't explicitly say on paper "exclusive even past the point of this system no longer being in production." Many other games claiming exclusivity also did not explicitly state "exclusive until out of production," so let's focus on games that have voided this clause way before Star Fox 2 on the SNES Classic. You ready to start the lawsuits?


i never said that i was gonna sue but i'm not a person who defends companies. There's no reason for me to defend a company and it always baffles me mind that people plead obedience to a company and go out of their way like a white knight to defend them. I just call a bad practice out and i'll never stop doing that. I don't care if it's Sony, Microsoft or Sony but if they do i'll say something about it instead of white knighting them like many always do wich gives me huge concerns for the future if people always do that

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



tech3475 said:


> You actually said "box ran on a modified version of windows so in that regard it was being sold on the same platform", granted you said modified but you made it sound closer than it was based on everything I've read.
> 
> I would say the Xbox and PC didn't really really got close until the Xbox One and Windows 10 thanks to UWP.


On that i can agree but it was always their intention to do that and they only succceeded now


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 13, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> It is still being sold at the moment. Not in production doesn't mean not being sold anymore
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



You really want this to be an Snes Classic exclusive, and never want it available anywhere else. It's not your problem, Nintendo owes you _*nothing*_.

Let me guess, "but muh exclusives" motif?


Whether the Snes Classic is being sold, stopped production, etc

It. Doesn't. Fucking. Matter.


----------



## TunaKetchup (Jan 13, 2019)

Checks year...
Yes, 2019 as I thought
People still getting excited over SNES games roms the early 90's
*Quiet laugh*


Carry on

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> You really want this to be an Snes Classic exclusive, and never want it available anywhere else. It's not your problem, Nintendo owes you _*nothing*_.
> 
> Let me guess, "but muh exclusives" motif?
> 
> ...



How much does Nintendo pay you?


----------



## Kubas_inko (Jan 13, 2019)

Finally. Official SNES emulator.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 13, 2019)

TunaKetchup said:


> Checks year...
> Yes, 2019 as I thought
> People still getting excited over SNES games roms the early 90's
> *Quiet laugh*
> ...



Not enough to pay me to be a smarmy, condescending punk like you *shrug*. You must be part of the "but muh Switch is hacked already" crowd. Buzz off.

Keep on strokin' that ego of yours, just be sure to use lube next time.

Why must every counterargument or post someone makes from someone who doesn't like this be a smartass remark?


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 13, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> You really want this to be an Snes Classic exclusive, and never want it available anywhere else. It's not your problem, Nintendo owes you _*nothing*_.
> 
> Let me guess, "but muh exclusives" motif?
> 
> ...


I didn't say that, as i clearly said before whenever a company does something that i don't approve of then i'll gladly give my opinion about that. If you want to keep defending companies who ain't giving you shit and white knighting them then that's your thing plus the replies you do give to me and other people are quite disrespectful so not gonna argue any further with you since i hate talking to people who act condescending like you do


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 13, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> I didn't say that, as i clearly said before whenever a company does something that i don't approve of then i'll gladly give my opinion about that. If you want to keep defending companies who ain't giving you shit and white knighting them then that's your thing plus the replies you do give to me and other people are quite disrespectful so not gonna argue any further with you since i hate talking to people who act condescending like you do



If you say so, buddy.


----------



## pedro702 (Jan 13, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> It is still being sold at the moment. Not in production doesn't mean not being sold anymore
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


lol so your just making excuses lol they release a game highly advertised to be only on xbox and one year later they released it on pc lol so yeah your just making excuses, the switch can also run the same exact emulator found on snes mini so by that logic then there isnt an issue.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 13, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> lol so your just making excuses lol they release a game highly advertised to be only on xbox and one year later they released it on pc lol so yeah your just making excuses, the switch can also run the same exact emulator found on snes mini so by that logic then there isnt an issue.


And did i say that was good ? No it ain't. I'm not defending Microsoft regarding that. Again be it Sony, Nintendo or Microsoft, i'll gladly call every company out if they do shitty things. I don't pledge allegiance or loyalty to a company. I'm not a fucking fanboy


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 13, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> And did i say that was good ? No it ain't. I'm not defending Microsoft regarding that. Again be it Sony, Nintendo or Microsoft, i'll gladly call every company out if they do shitty things. I don't pledge allegiance or loyalty to a company. I'm not a fucking fanboy



Then don't buy their damn products in protest. No amount of your exclusivity bitching all day is going to stop them or show them.  Quit your whinging about exclusivity, you're not a lawyer.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 13, 2019)

TunaKetchup said:


> Checks year...
> Yes, 2019 as I thought
> People still getting excited over SNES games roms the early 90's
> *Quiet laugh*
> ...


It's an incentive and very nostalgic. I've all but given up on any decent games coming from this generation on most platforms. God of War was the only one that didn't bore me after half an hour.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 13, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Then don't buy their damn products in protest. No amount of your exclusivity bitching all day is going to stop them or show them.  Quit your whinging about exclusivity, you're not a lawyer.


And stop your condescending replies


----------



## pedro702 (Jan 13, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> And did i say that was good ? No it ain't. I'm not defending Microsoft regarding that. Again be it Sony, Nintendo or Microsoft, i'll gladly call every company out if they do shitty things. I don't pledge allegiance or loyalty to a company. I'm not a fucking fanboy




So Nintendo lied saying star fox 2 was a snes mini exclusive. They can get sued for deceptive marketing then.

this is your quote, you said they can get sued for lying lol when they never stated it would be lifetime exclusive it doesnt matter what you like or dont like, you have no legal grounds for suing a company from re releasing a game years latter on other platform or else you woud have to sue every damn company that ever made a game and re released it latter.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 13, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> So Nintendo lied saying star fox 2 was a snes mini exclusive. They can get sued for deceptive marketing then.
> 
> this is your quote, you said they can get sued for lying lol when they never stated it would be lifetime exclusive it doesnt matter what you like or dont like, you have no legal grounds for suing a company from re releasing a game years latter on other platform or else you woud have to sue every damn company that ever made a game and re released it latter.



Thank you! Finally, someone said it.


----------



## BraveDragonWolf (Jan 13, 2019)

I still use the SNES emulator on the old wii homebrew...I just saved my self a fortune over the years...


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 13, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> So Nintendo lied saying star fox 2 was a snes mini exclusive. They can get sued for deceptive marketing then.
> 
> this is your quote, you said they can get sued for lying lol when they never stated it would be lifetime exclusive it doesnt matter what you like or dont like, you have no legal grounds for suing a company from re releasing a game years latter on other platform or else you woud have to sue every damn company that ever made a game and re released it latter.


As long as the Snes classic is being sold with the promise of star fox 2 being exclusive to the snes classic only it is and at the moment the snes classic is still being sold with that promise so yeah it is deceptive marketing then


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 13, 2019)

BraveDragonWolf said:


> I still use the SNES emulator on the old wii homebrew...I just saved my self a fortune over the years...


Been using one on nearly every possible platform... Not a valid point.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 13, 2019)

Memoir said:


> Been using one on nearly every possible platform... Not a valid point.



Indeed it's not.


----------



## tech3475 (Jan 13, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> As long as the Snes classic is being sold with the promise of star fox 2 being exclusive to the snes classic only it is and at the moment the snes classic is still being sold with that promise so yeah it is deceptive marketing then



Where does it say that? The closest I can find is ‘never before released’.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 13, 2019)

tech3475 said:


> Where does it say that? The closest I can find is ‘never before released’.


I'm not gonna search through millions of hits on google containing snes classic and starfox 2. You don't have to believe me regarding that tho, it's fine. I'm done with the topic anyway


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 13, 2019)

Not that hard to find an image or an article: 

https://gameranx.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/SNESClassic2.jpg

https://gameranx.com/features/id/117207/article/snes-classic-edition-heres-how-to-unlock-star-fox-2/

Clearly states "Never released!" nowhere does it say "only for Snes Classic" or the like, there's no evidence of that.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 13, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> So Nintendo lied saying star fox 2 was a snes mini exclusive. They can get sued for deceptive marketing then.


Lol, good luck with that lawsuit.  "Exclusive" doesn't mean "exclusive for all time."  A million exclusives have become suddenly not exclusive over the years.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 13, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Lol, good luck with that lawsuit.  "Exclusive" doesn't mean "exclusive for all time."  A million exclusives have become suddenly not exclusive over the years.



I guess you could say that this isn't, *ahem* exclusive to just Nintendo.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 13, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Lol, good luck with that lawsuit.  "Exclusive" doesn't mean "exclusive for all time."  A million exclusives have become suddenly not exclusive over the years.


Like a certain bandicoot and dragon.. :o Weeeiiiirrdddd


----------



## tech3475 (Jan 13, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Not that hard to find an image or an article:
> 
> https://gameranx.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/SNESClassic2.jpg
> 
> ...



So far it’s only third parties I’ve seen make the “exclusive” claim, such as Destructoid.

https://www.destructoid.com/review-star-fox-2-463178.phtml


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 13, 2019)

tech3475 said:


> So far it’s only third parties I’ve seen make the “exclusive” claim, such as Destructoid.
> 
> https://www.destructoid.com/review-star-fox-2-463178.phtml



Right, and until it is explicitly stated by Nintendo themselves, it's not exclusive.


----------



## NoNAND (Jan 13, 2019)

Eh its nice but I already have psnes
Worka as expected and you can add as many roms as you like to


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 13, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> Eh its nice but I already have psnes
> Worka as expected and you can add as many roms as you like to


Which is fair. I kinda miss PSNES but I honestly hated how restricted I was with a hacked Switch. Kind of ironic..


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 13, 2019)

I'm just glad I don't have to use a jig or get a secondhand Switch now. I was going to because I feared we'd be stuck with NES.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 13, 2019)

Reploid said:


> Who cares? I have actual better emus





Bladexdsl said:


> yep can play any of these anytime i want FREE on da shield. nintendo online is a waste of $ and huge failure since it's been cracked already with LAN play. once again they completely fail at online


it may not seem like it but it kind of is a big deal, network play is a nightmare to work with so the more emus providing these old games with fairly painless online multiplayer the better in my opinion


----------



## raxadian (Jan 13, 2019)

Still not buying the Nintendo Online service since once is gone it means the saves will be gone too.


----------



## Paulsar99 (Jan 14, 2019)

Reading this while playing snes games on my switch.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 14, 2019)

datamine: *exists*
game journalists: *autistic screeching*


----------



## I pwned U! (Jan 14, 2019)

I find it hilarious how angry people get when they realize that things do not always remain exclusive forever. Also, you can just download the ROM, anyway...

While you are at it @kumikochan, how about suing Nintendo for saying that the Switch was not going to replace the Wii U?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 14, 2019)

I pwned U! said:


> I find it hilarious how angry people get when they realize that *things do not always remain exclusive forever. *



While, I've come to learn and accept this as fact, I don't understand why we use the term "exclusive" so loosely anymore.


----------



## BraveDragonWolf (Jan 14, 2019)

Memoir said:


> Been using one on nearly every possible platform... Not a valid point.



Just sayin...>_>


----------



## autofire (Jan 14, 2019)

98otiss said:


> datamine: *exists*
> game journalists: *autistic screeching*



I'm sorry, I thought we grew past using "autistic" as an insult...


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 14, 2019)

autofire said:


> I'm sorry, I thought we grew past using "autistic" as an insult...


i mean i didnt mean it as an insult but autistic screeching is a meme, im just trying to make a little joke at how every game journalist/youtuber have to make videos on this and we end up getting 200 videos talking about the same thing


----------



## Captain_N (Jan 14, 2019)

Great, more online only accessible games....


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 14, 2019)

autofire said:


> I'm sorry, I thought we grew past using "autistic" as an insult...


Nope. The world isn't as "PC" as you'd want it to be.


----------



## DarkKaine (Jan 14, 2019)

Ericthegreat said:


> Anyone else more exited for official snes controllers?


Yep, pretty much the same as the GameCube controllers that are being produced with each new smash iteration. The new games are hot garbage but it's cool they continue to let me play melee. Oh except I can't because Nintendo can't do analog sticks right and 90% of pads have a non centered stick.


----------



## The Minish LAN (Jan 14, 2019)

TunaKetchup said:


> Checks year...
> Yes, 2019 as I thought
> People still getting excited over SNES games roms the early 90's
> *Quiet laugh*


*$CURRENT_YEAR = 2019
$CURRENT_YEAR > 1995*


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jan 14, 2019)

How the frick-frack-patty-whack did this reduce to bickering? I swear, the internet could argue over the color of a dress.


----------



## XxShalevElimelechxX (Jan 14, 2019)

Didn't we realize this when 6.0.0-4 was leaked?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 14, 2019)

XxShalevElimelechxX said:


> Didn't we realize this when 6.0.0-4 was leaked?


No, that was a potential "virtual console" leak.. Which was wrong on a lot of counts.


----------



## marazzmatika (Jan 14, 2019)

My Wii U is actually better than this sh*!


----------



## Brawl345 (Jan 14, 2019)

Maybe in 5 years Nintendo finally has a "VC" library that is worth paying for.


----------



## Naster (Jan 14, 2019)

Give us N64 games then we talking.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 14, 2019)

Nerdtendo said:


> How the frick-frack-patty-whack did this reduce to bickering? I swear, the internet could argue over the color of a dress.


Is that a joke or a serious statement? Cause it has indeed happened...in fact it was so big it somehow got its own Wikipedia article. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_dress

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



98otiss said:


> i mean i didnt mean it as an insult but autistic screeching is a meme, im just trying to make a little joke at how every game journalist/youtuber have to make videos on this and we end up getting 200 videos talking about the same thing


It's that way with pretty much anything. Every journalist covers everything that gets big. Though I am quite excited at the prospect this datamine sets forth I worry that they are over hyping it and that there may be big disappointment if it turns out to be that they never bring snes games....well, it would be a disappointment if that was the case hyped up or not. Ninty hypes up online multiplayer but it wasn't till the snes and N64 that simultaneous multiplayer was prevelent. It's harder to find games in the nes catalog they provide to play together with a friend at the same time then games that have no multilayer or the sudo multiplayer that's just controller swaping. Hell, maybe we could get official means of online play of a good version of secret of mana out of this. That would be fucking amazing. Get 3 friends together and go on a big arpg romp.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jan 14, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> Is that a joke or a serious statement? Cause it has indeed happened...in fact it was so big it somehow got its own Wikipedia article. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_dress
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


It was a joke but it still proves my point


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 14, 2019)

marazzmatika said:


> My Wii U is actually better than this sh*!



Your point being? So don't get it on Switch?


----------



## marazzmatika (Jan 14, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Your point being? So don't get it on Switch?


I don't want to buy switch with that in mind.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 14, 2019)

marazzmatika said:


> I don't want to buy switch with that in mind.



Then don't buy it, why is this an issue? Oy vey.


----------



## Titwaah (Jan 14, 2019)

I'm sold if SNES goes live.


----------



## marazzmatika (Jan 14, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Then don't buy it, why is this an issue? Oy vey.


Because of that fishy game with "oddysey" in name. Good thing I'm not playing a lot of games these days (strange,i'm 13).


----------



## Xabring (Jan 14, 2019)

if true, bout time!
if false, great shenanigan, it captured attention.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 14, 2019)

Xabring said:


> if true, bout time!
> if false, great shenanigan, it captured attention.


Like all these "datamine" rumors do. Oh well.


----------



## BLsquared (Jan 14, 2019)

Still not sure if I prefer the "pay monthly and get all the games you want" or "pay for each game you want once" program.
On the one hand, it's cheaper and seems more generous for the former at first. And it could allow continual support.
On the other hand, I don't like monthly payments for something I won't use all of. But that's probably just me being spoiled by previous experiences.
I don't have a Switch right now, but it has been on my mind. Plus everyone around me has one. *Shrug*
If I had one, and this turned out to be true, I'd be more inclined to buy the subscription. And for those who buy this console for it, more power to them! Isn't this just about providing quality product for the consumer? This seems great for Nintendo to be considering this, they don't really have to at all. We've just come to expect this stuff since the Wii with VC. If Nintendo wasn't actually listening, they would just drop the whole thing entirely. Which it looks like they almost did. But they also need more reason for justifying the subscription, since they' are only a few games that really use it right now.
The Switch still feels young. Lots can happen.
Looking forward to whatever comes down the road.
Edit:
Wow that turned out to be longer than I expected.
TLDR: These games would be a cool bonus for those with the subscription!


----------



## Kallus (Jan 14, 2019)

marazzmatika said:


> Because of that fishy game with "oddysey" in name. Good thing I'm not playing a lot of games these days (strange,i'm 13).



You're not buying it because it has Super Mario Oddysey, one of the best mario games in forever?

Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 14, 2019)

BLsquared said:


> Still not sure if I prefer the "pay monthly and get all the games you want" or "pay for each game you want once" program.
> On the one hand, it's cheaper and seems more generous for the former at first. And it could allow continual support.
> On the other hand, I don't like monthly payments for something I won't use all of. But that's probably just me being spoiled by previous experiences.
> I don't have a Switch right now, but it has been on my mind. Plus everyone around me has one. *Shrug*
> ...


If at any point in my life $20/yr is an inconvenience then I need to evaluate my life.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 14, 2019)

marazzmatika said:


> I don't want to buy switch with that in mind.


ehh, that feels a little short sited. "so and so company is fucking up one aspect so I just won't buy that console or any of its games either"


----------



## |<roni&g (Jan 14, 2019)

Glad to see Nintendo’s failing at online, they’re online wasn’t broken and they managed to fuck it all up with a payment when they should of kept it free and marketed/boasted about the fact that their online is free and that’s a reason to buy the console.
I’d of bought a switch by now if they hadn’t announced they were putting up a paywall


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 14, 2019)

i like how retroarch still beats this by a landslide


----------



## |<roni&g (Jan 14, 2019)

Memoir said:


> If at any point in my life $20/yr is an inconvenience then I need to evaluate my life.


20 a year is an inconvenience, having to sign up, enter a code or card details Is an inconvenience that we shouldn’t need to go through, a Nintendo console is meant to be able to click “online multiplayer” etc and be straight on with no subscriptions to renew.


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Jan 14, 2019)

If this is true then this will be awesome as i have Switch Online.

I pay $30/year since its for more than just me. I pay for it myself and since its yearly its not that bad.


----------



## Wheth (Jan 14, 2019)

autofire said:


> I'm sorry, I thought we grew past using "autistic" as an insult...


Not really. Its expiration date isn't even slated for the next forty years.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 14, 2019)

|<roni&g said:


> 20 a year is an inconvenience, having to sign up, enter a code or card details Is an inconvenience that we shouldn’t need to go through, a Nintendo console is meant to be able to click “online multiplayer” etc and be straight on with no subscriptions to renew.


Come out of 2006, please. Their online isn't failing. Not sure how you reached that conclusion and honestly I don't want to know.


----------



## Tigran (Jan 14, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I still don't understand how they can mess up the nes online. How is it not possible to just copy and paste the 30 nes games you had on the nes classic before adding new ones? I don't know why, but I felt that should have been simple.



Licensing... Things arn't that simple... They toss Mega Man 2 or Final Fantasy on the service without the correct contracts, they could be sued.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 14, 2019)

Memoir said:


> Come out of 2006, please. Their online isn't failing. Not sure how you reached that conclusion and honestly I don't want to know.



Online on Switch is pretty lackluster, and only NES games though, NES games are boring IMO


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 14, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Online on Switch is pretty lackluster, and only NES games though, NES games are boring IMO


They're still going to add to it, and still support it. It it's the same shtick that Sony and MS are doing at a significantly lesser cost. Yes, right now it's kinda dull, but to some of us it's enticing.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 14, 2019)

Memoir said:


> They're still going to add to it, and still support it. It it's the same shtick that Sony and MS are doing at a significantly lesser cost. Yes, right now it's kinda dull, but to some of us it's enticing.



I find zero of the NES games on there enticing, sorry =/


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 14, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> I find zero of the NES games on there enticing, sorry =/


You've said that already. That's fine. It's not for everyone. Much like any other paid service on the market.


----------



## DuoForce (Jan 14, 2019)

Nintendo Online is still shit and not worth paying $20 a year. I dont care if the other competitors do it, Nintendo gives you nothing in return. You dont even get dedicated servers, just P2P. You're literally paying Nintendo so you can go online. Anyone who pays for this is a pathetic shill.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 15, 2019)

DuoForce said:


> Nintendo Online is still shit and not worth paying $20 a year. I dont care if the other competitors do it, Nintendo gives you nothing in return. You dont even get dedicated servers, just P2P. You're literally paying Nintendo so you can go online. Anyone who pays for this is a pathetic shill.


I see, so you have no logical thought just some unfounded hatred toward them for charging for a service that was free (like Sony) at a very reasonable price.. And anybody who disagrees and pays for the service is a shill? So edgy.

BTW, not all of the "dedicated servers" are dedicated. Some are hybrid servers and don't even properly protect your IP and offer no real incentive in using them over P2P. Yeah, keep up the good work though. Fighting a valiant cause.


----------



## nWo (Jan 15, 2019)

These are good games. Sadly enough, they are taking a lifetime to make an official and atractive Virtual Console. To this point in time, I believed that we would have a good amount of NES games, SNES games and even N64 ones (in the worst case scenario), but almost two years later and not even the SNES ones? Man, this is Nintendo no doubt.

They got their heads up on their ass3$


----------



## mattytrog (Jan 15, 2019)

Snes? We can emulate the SNES? What is this sorcery?


----------



## |<roni&g (Jan 15, 2019)

Memoir said:


> Come out of 2006, please. Their online isn't failing. Not sure how you reached that conclusion and honestly I don't want to know.



The switches online was free until last september, the payment hasn’t added anything, Nes games are worthless & the payment shouldn’t be needed


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 15, 2019)

Have not read the thread yet but regarding the term "datamining"
Is this the new term for hacking? Hackers poke around internal files would have been the sort of thing I traditionally expected to see, datamining works well enough I guess but following the do you still know the term warez discussion, and a few other cases where people noted datamining escaping its original confines* or being a parallel term a bit I am curious.

*10 years ago I would have said it is something along the lines of using existing data, possibly collating a few pieces, to make a statistical inference and all the other stuff you do with lots of data. It being more of a mathematical, business/marketing and scientific discipline than anything typically associated with hacking. To this day I would expect a data miner to be more familiar with a spreadsheet/database than their hex editor and the nuances of compression and text encoding/strings search.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 15, 2019)

Tigran said:


> Licensing... Things arn't that simple... They toss Mega Man 2 or Final Fantasy on the service without the correct contracts, they could be sued.


Yes I know that make sense. What doesn't make sense is why were they was unable to do that for something they already had managed to do two years ago. November 2016 they sold the nes classic with 30 games, yes the games was from various companies. Some was also from Nintendo. What happened to super mario bros 2 or Kirby's Adventure or Super Punch out? Those games are owned by nintendo and don't require any legal issues. I fail to see why that would change because there are games on Nes Classic that did not need a license from another company. 

For the ones that did need a license, it also doesn't make sense about the games that are chosen. Double dragon 2 is on nes classic, but they put the first one on Switch nes, both games from the same company who license them, and other games have the same thing in common. Then you have Gradius on both which is good, but then where is castlevania 1 & 2 or super C? I don't expect Mega man 2 to be on there since it's already playable on switch by getting the Mega Man Legacy Collection, but they do have ghost n goblins on both.

This is just the launch of the service. I am not asking them to get in trouble. I'm asking for a explanation why are there games that could have definately been on the service at launch that isn't there. That was the point I was trying to make. Fact remains even without license from other companies for their games, they are missing their own titles that don't have to deal with such issues. It just would have been nice to see all those existing games on day one.


----------



## Tigran (Jan 15, 2019)

Well you're not wrong. To US it makes logical sense. 

But I've worked with legal documents for years, *note I was not creating them, but fixing them and such so I don't know EVERYTHING, but did pick up a good chunk of information* and... Well. Licensing contracts are just flat out weird. Not a single one I've ever worked on truly made sense.

One example I always remember, for a license to use a specific medical formula actually ended at 4:52pm on a day.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 15, 2019)

Come on, Nintendo, just announce the bloody thing already


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 15, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Yes I know that make sense. What doesn't make sense is why were they was unable to do that for something they already had managed to do two years ago. November 2016 they sold the nes classic with 30 games, yes the games was from various companies. Some was also from Nintendo. What happened to super mario bros 2 or Kirby's Adventure or Super Punch out? Those games are owned by nintendo and don't require any legal issues. I fail to see why that would change because there are games on Nes Classic that did not need a license from another company.
> 
> For the ones that did need a license, it also doesn't make sense about the games that are chosen. Double dragon 2 is on nes classic, but they put the first one on Switch nes, both games from the same company who license them, and other games have the same thing in common. Then you have Gradius on both which is good, but then where is castlevania 1 & 2 or super C? I don't expect Mega man 2 to be on there since it's already playable on switch by getting the Mega Man Legacy Collection, but they do have ghost n goblins on both.
> 
> This is just the launch of the service. I am not asking them to get in trouble. I'm asking for a explanation why are there games that could have definately been on the service at launch that isn't there. That was the point I was trying to make. Fact remains even without license from other companies for their games, they are missing their own titles that don't have to deal with such issues. It just would have been nice to see all those existing games on day one.



The NES classic is a standalone low value good, the switch service is for a high value, continuously made, internet enabled... device. Where you and I might see an ARM device then to the average business/IP wonk it is a very different product for a very different market (to say nothing of the apparent popularity of the retro market compared to years past) and would very reasonably require a whole different set of negotiations.


----------



## AlanLC (Jan 15, 2019)

I was the first tweet of the text showing that there are SNES in the NES online files, see: https://mobile.twitter.com/AlanLC78/status/1079225251362410496

https://gbatemp.net/threads/nes-online-game-injector.519877/page-6


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 15, 2019)

AlanLC said:


> I was the first tweet of the text showing that there are SNES in the NES online files, see: https://mobile.twitter.com/AlanLC78/status/1079225251362410496
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/nes-online-game-injector.519877/page-6



How were we supposed to know that? -_-


----------



## marazzmatika (Jan 15, 2019)

Kallus said:


> You're not buying it because it has Super Mario Oddysey, one of the best mario games in forever?
> 
> Makes perfect sense.


No,I want to buy it,but everybody is saying,that it lacks features of Wii U and all...


----------



## Xzi (Jan 15, 2019)

marazzmatika said:


> No,I want to buy it,but everybody is saying,that it lacks features of Wii U and all...


Switch is quite literally the opposite of Wii U.  Two systems in one instead of one system split in two.  That doesn't mean it "lacks features," it just has entirely different features.


----------



## pedro702 (Jan 15, 2019)

Memoir said:


> They're still going to add to it, and still support it. It it's the same shtick that Sony and MS are doing at a significantly lesser cost. Yes, right now it's kinda dull, but to some of us it's enticing.


difference is sony and microsoft have hundreds of online games the switch has an handful of games tough.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 15, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> difference is sony and microsoft have hundreds of online games the switch has an handful of games tough.


Multiplat stuff doesn't really count, as you can play it online for free on PC.  That's a big part of why I'm willing to pay for Nintendo's online service, Switch is the only console with exclusives that I want to play online.  PS4 exclusives are really solid, but they're almost all single-player.


----------



## pedro702 (Jan 15, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Multiplat stuff doesn't really count, as you can play it online for free on PC.  That's a big part of why I'm willing to pay for Nintendo's online service, Switch is the only console with exclusives that I want to play online.  PS4 exclusives are really solid, but they're almost all single-player.


switch exclusives are way more single player than ps4 and xbox lol

also third partys do count because not everyone has a pc to run those games ...


----------



## Xzi (Jan 15, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> switch exclusives are way more single player than ps4 and xbox lol
> 
> also third partys do count because not everyone has a pc to run those games ...


What?  MK8D, SSBU, Mario Tennis Aces, Splatoon 2, etc?

Here's PS4's list of exclusives:

https://store.playstation.com/en-us/grid/STORE-MSF77008-PS4EXCLUSIVESCAT/1

I count maybe three online games, two of which are generic baseball games.

And XB1 doesn't have exclusives, everything on it releases for PC too.


----------



## Kallus (Jan 15, 2019)

marazzmatika said:


> No,I want to buy it,but everybody is saying,that it lacks features of Wii U and all...



It's selling pretty well for Nintendo. It houses plenty of amazing games, and all of them can be played on the go or at home. I'd say it makes up for any missing features with the portability itself. You should get it. Don't let other people's opinions drag you down.


----------



## pedro702 (Jan 15, 2019)

Xzi said:


> What?  MK8D, SSBU, Mario Tennis Aces, Splatoon 2, etc?
> 
> Here's PS4's list of exclusives:
> 
> ...


why only counting exclusives? lol that makes no sense, when you pay for the service you can play all 3rd party's and first party titles, and yes nintendo doesn't even have 40 games with online multiplayer including 3rd party's and ps4 and xb1 got hundreds, just because you choose to remove third party's doesn't make it true.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 15, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> why only counting exclusives? lol that makes no sense, when you pay for the service you can play all 3rd party's and first party titles, and yes nintendo doesn't even have 40 games with online multiplayer including 3rd party's and ps4 and xb1 got hundreds, just because you choose to remove third party's doesn't make it true.


Two reasons.  One, the online for most third-party games doesn't interest me.  Two, PC performs far better in those games and offers free online for them.  Granted, not everyone has a gaming PC, but since I do, the only way I can justify the price of an online subscription for a console is if I play a number of its exclusives online.  Since Switch happens to be the one console I do that with, and since Nintendo's online service is way cheaper than PSN, it makes the choice easy in my case.


----------



## pedro702 (Jan 15, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Two reasons.  One, the online for most third-party games doesn't interest me.  Two, PC performs far better in those games and offers free online for them.  Granted, not everyone has a gaming PC, but since I do, the only way I can justify the price of an online subscription for a console is if I play a number of its exclusives online.  Since Switch happens to be the one console I do that with, and since Nintendo's online service is way cheaper than PSN, it makes the choice easy in my case.


like i said that is you, but most people dont buy consoles just to play exclusives, there is a reason why even third party titles usually sell more on ps4/xb1 than they do on steam.

so yeah you get much more out of ps4/xb1 subscription than you do with a switch one, i dont care about nes or snes games i got my wii,3ds,wiiu for all those if i ever want to play them, heck the best titles were almost all released on VC before so meh, online on those crappy nes games just isnt appealing at all, and besides mario kart,smash or splatoon i find it hard to even say another game worth paying for to play online, the rest of the exclusive games with online are meh at best, so yeah even 20$ a year to play 3 games is just meh to me.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 15, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> like i said that is you, but most people dont buy consoles just to play exclusives, there is a reason why even third party titles usually sell more on ps4/xb1 than they do on steam.


That might be the case, but PC is a big factor in gaming now either way.  It definitely belongs in the multiplatform discussion.  Doubly so given that you can build a decent gaming rig for the cost of an XB1X.


----------



## pedro702 (Jan 15, 2019)

Xzi said:


> That might be the case, but PC is a big factor in gaming now either way.  It definitely belongs in the multiplatform discussion.  Doubly so given that you can build a decent gaming rig for the cost of an XB1X.


Since digital sales are hardly tracked on consoles, the numbers you see for consoles are only retail copies so you take lets say assassins creed origins all i could find is steam said sales numbers where between 1 million and 2.

ps4 retail copy's were 4.24m and xb1 were 2.45m all those without accounting console digital sales so if everyone was like you the game would have sold crappy on consoles because everyone can build a gaming pc cheaper.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 15, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> ps4 retail copy's were 4.24m and xb1 were 2.45m all those without accounting console digital sales so if everyone was like you the game would have sold crappy on consoles because everyone can build a gaming pc cheaper.


I didn't say cheaper, the cost of an XB1X will only get you a midrange PC at best.  The difference between PC and consoles is that the majority of the cost comes up front for PC, whereas for consoles it's the games and accessories that end up costing way more than the hardware itself.  You get a lot more value out of PC in the long term between all the mods, discounts, free games, and modular upgrades.


----------



## pedro702 (Jan 15, 2019)

Xzi said:


> I didn't say cheaper, the cost of an XB1X will only get you a midrange PC at best.  The difference between PC and consoles is that the majority of the cost comes up front for PC, whereas for consoles it's the games and accessories that end up costing way more than the hardware itself.  You get a lot more value out of PC in the long term between all the mods, discounts, free games, and modular upgrades.


people always say that and it was true in the past but i can buy any ps4 or xb1 game physical way cheaper than any steam sale so i have no idea where people nowadays find cheaper prices on steam, i just gave up, go to amazon and ebay and i get a much cheaper game physically even lol


----------



## Xzi (Jan 15, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> people always say that and it was true in the past but i can buy any ps4 or xb1 game physical way cheaper than any steam sale so i have no idea where people nowadays find cheaper prices on steam, i just gave up, go to amazon and ebay and i get a much cheaper game physically even lol


The difference is that it takes a year or so for console games to get that inexpensive.  You can get just about any PC game on day one for half its MSRP.  Even cheaper than that a couple months after release.

There's always piracy too, but that's a different subject I suppose.


----------



## pedro702 (Jan 15, 2019)

Xzi said:


> The difference is that it takes a year or so for console games to get that inexpensive.  You can get just about any PC game on day one for half its MSRP.  Even cheaper than that a couple months after release.
> 
> There's always piracy too, but that's a different subject I suppose.


i never saw any AAA game that usualy sells at 70 being 35 on steam day one...
you can get 20% or more off on any game on consoles if you know the right online retailers lol

i got lets go pikachu at 40 day one and smash at 48 day one lol.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 15, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> i never saw any AAA game that usualy sells at 70 being 35 on steam day one...
> you can get 20% or more off on any game on consoles if you know the right online retailers lol
> 
> i got lets go pikachu at 40 day one and smash at 48 day one lol.


Not as common as it was before with Amazon and Best Buy doing that on every game, but yeah there are still of course deals for console games too.  Again though, you're still getting much more long-term value out of a PC that can play all the newest games at 60+ FPS (instead of 30 on nearly all console games), high/max graphics settings (instead of medium/low settings on consoles) add hundreds of hours of content with mods, and play all multiplat stuff online for free.


----------



## pedro702 (Jan 15, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Not as common as it was before with Amazon and Best Buy doing that on every game, but yeah there are still of course deals for console games too.  Again though, you're still getting much more long-term value out of a PC that can play all the newest games at 60+ FPS (instead of 30 on nearly all console games), high/max graphics settings (instead of medium/low settings on consoles) add hundreds of hours of content with mods, and play all multiplat stuff online for free.


i never cared about fps or resolution, i still play n64 games on my original n64 so yeah lol.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 15, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> i never cared about fps or resolution, i still play n64 games on my original n64 so yeah lol.


I can still look at Gamecube/PS2 games without my eyeballs wanting to kill themselves, but that's not the case for non-2D N64/PSX era games.  Didn't have issues playing them as a kid, of course, but the first 3D consoles were never going to age well.


----------



## Dukatti (Jan 15, 2019)

@Xzi play them right - on low resolutions, with scanlines, with crt, with grains, motionblur, and if you can - try on analog or maybe it's a good idea to try even interlaced mode. Enhance framerate with emulator, with good settings of it and drivers. [99% of what people seeing on youtube - is an over high-res emptiness, dullest & nude soap]. All effects described above in right combination will create a nice brain-catching image.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 15, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> i never cared about fps or resolution, i still play n64 games on my original n64 so yeah lol.


You're part of an oddly vocal minority.


----------



## pedro702 (Jan 15, 2019)

Memoir said:


> You're part of an oddly vocal minority.


i always buy my games if i like the gameplay i dont cae what fps it runs really lol, even on ps4 or switch i just buy if i like them lol i dont care about specifics, tbh i doubt the normal consumer will go and search to see what resolution and fps each game runs on each platform before buying, most casual gamers just buy the game if they like it and that is it.


----------



## Vieela (Jan 16, 2019)

I really hope they add SNES. Definetly it's gonna sauce up everything and interest more people. Though, not gonna lie... Gamecube is still always going to be in the top of my list when it comes to "VC" or anything old Nintendo hardware related. Oh boy, i'd love to play Pikmin or Super Mario Sunshine portably ):


----------



## Glyptofane (Jan 16, 2019)

Ericthegreat said:


> Anyone else more exited for official snes controllers?


Ha, this is what I immediately thought of as well. $70 more for limited and temporary support for a small selection of games outside of our control, many of them already being on SNES Classic or old eshop versions. Still, I'd probably buy them and like it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 17, 2019)

Vieela said:


> I really hope they add SNES. Definetly it's gonna sauce up everything and interest more people. Though, not gonna lie... Gamecube is still always going to be in the top of my list when it comes to "VC" or anything old Nintendo hardware related. Oh boy, i'd love to play Pikmin or Super Mario Sunshine portably ):



Snes is a given, I think, as it was their next console, and since NERD is at the helm, emulation will be pretty good  Just hope they fix that one infamous mode 7 (I think) glitch in Yoshi's Island. It's some kine of mosaic effect improperly emulated with one of the BG layers.


----------

